# How to remove hood trim



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Getting my 87 QW ready for paint. Anyone know who remove the black trim attached to the front edge of the hood? Don't see any hardware. Is it glued on? Don't want to damage while removing.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

I believe it's just glued. Try a heat gun. Be careful not to bubble the trim.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

it should be screwed on in a couple of places. I know there are some about the headlights and the rest might be 3m tapped.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Got a cheap heat gun at home depot. Worked great! thanks!
no screws, only glue


----------

